# "TDI" Badge Not So Audi Exclusive Says European Court



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

According to Autobild via Autoblog.com, Audi (and parent company the Volkswagen Group) have lost a judgement in a European Union court based in Luxembourg whereby the company attempted to tradmark the term 'TDI'.

Both Audi and Volkswagen have used the TDI tradmark for years and it's become synonymous with the German marques, particularly Audi which has raced diesel-powered cars to much accolade at Le Mans. Alas, others have used the initials as well in reference to Turbocharged Diesel Direct Injection technology and the judge deemed that the term wasn't exclusive to Ingolstadt and/or Wolfsburg.

Worth noting, the Volkswagen Group does own the 'TDI' trademark in other countries, so global use by a rival would prove an exercise in contortion. Still, the judgement against the copyright in the European Union is still a frustration for one of the EU's largest corporations.

Read more via the link below.

* Full Story *


----------

